# mbuna growth rates



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi group,

I have had my mbuna since March and they seem to have grown very little.

What factors affect growth rates?

I leave the light on for 6 hours a day, feed Eds all natural fish food (mainly the super green flakes) plus fast one day per week and change 50% water biweekly.

When I first got them I had several white tops hold- now none for some time. I thought it might be the increase in summer temps keeping them from breeding?

I try really hard to not overfeed as I do not want fat fish (and have you ever tried to have a fish lose weight? nearly impossible it seems).

I have the fish listed in 'my tanks': a group of yellow labs, group of acei, group of white tops and group of fuellborni. None have bred other than the white tops. Maybe I have a lot of males. . .no fighting or sickness though, everyone is very happy and content!

So are my fish just slow growers?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Food, tank size, water chemistry, temperature affect growth. Your tank size is good. Can't comment on the food you use. What are your water chemistry parameters? What temp do you keep your tank at and why would it be higher in the summer? How big were the fish when you got them in March versus now?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The amount of light you have on the tank really shouldn't matter much - at least I have yet to notice a difference in spawning pattern based on the duration of light, more on the intensity of light (I have some species that prefer darker environments is all).

If you want to try something different to get your fish to spawn - look at what I did *here*...


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

Are all of your Fuelleborni OB patterned? If so, you may have all females.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Kanorin said:


> Are all of your Fuelleborni OB patterned? If so, you may have all females.


Labeotropheus fuelleborni are not all OB. Females generally are OB, and males are generally standard. OB males occur in the wild (and in captivity) and are called marmalade cats.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I looked at her "my tanks" section and she lists that she has 4 "Lab Fuelleborni OB marmalade" as well as a picture of one of them (looks like katale), which is why I bring it up. I have a group of Fuelleborni-katale myself.

To the OP: Do you know the sex ratios of all of the species you are keeping?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Kanorin said:


> I looked at her "my tanks" section and she lists that she has 4 "Lab Fuelleborni OB marmalade" as well as a picture of one of them (looks like katale), which is why I bring it up. I have a group of Fuelleborni-katale myself.


Almost every male OB male Labeotropheus looks alike - it would impossible to tell the geographical location by the photo. The only way to get the correct location on an OB male/female is by what seller's label has on it. If location isn't known - it is an aquarium strain.

If some of the Labeo. fuelleborni then the "marmalade" was just added as a descriptive trade name - to help describe the look of the fish and possibly boost sales. If they are all male - the marmalade would be correctly added but still as just a descriptive trade name.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> What are your water chemistry parameters?


To be honest I tested the water previously, but it has been several months- gasp! 

On the AP test for KH and GH, does the number of drops to turn the water equal the KH or GH? If so I got a KH of 8 and a GH of 12.

The PH was 8.2.

I can do a retest if you think that will make a difference. . .



DJRansome said:


> What temp do you keep your tank at and why would it be higher in the summer?


I keep the tanks at 78F.

Living in Florida the tank temperature rises during the day as it is so hot here plus the lighting. I bump the AC up to 79 during the day and the tanks are about 80-82ish. Also when doing water changes with city water, the cold water isn't very cold so I often end up (only in summer) putting water back in that is around 80F.

Compare this to winter when the heat gets left on 66-68F and the heaters maintain tank temp.



DJRansome said:


> How big were the fish when you got them in March versus now?


One part of measuring fish that confuses me is whether to include their tails in the measurements? They also move so fast to really get good pictures. So I guess I cannot comment on numbers, but they don't look to me to have grown bigger, perhaps a bit stouter, but not skinny and not fat- I'm sure that great description helps bunches 

I can try and get some current pictures.



Kanorin said:


> To the OP: Do you know the sex ratios of all of the species you are keeping?


No. I only know that I have had two white tops hold a couple months ago, but lost one when she jumped through a little space on the canopy- since fixed that problem.



Kanorin said:


> Are all of your Fuelleborni OB patterned?


Yes and I find them so beautiful. Two are more blue and two are more orange.

I got them from my LFS that ordered them for me and I am pretty sure they ordered from here, http://floridaexoticfishsales.com/My%20Webs/Page_1.html which only lists them as 'Lab. marmalade fuelleborni' They breed them themselves so I am sure it is an aquarium strain.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I have found that the single biggest factor in fry and juvi growth rates seesm to be nitrate levels. I noticed a serious increase in growth rate when I upped the water changes to 50% twice a week from my standard 50% once a week. I did not change food type, frequency of feedings (though for fry under 1/2 inch they seem to grow faster with several small feedings rather than just the two larger ones I was doing). Water teperature can also affect growth rate, but to a lesser degree.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Right, and you didn't give us Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates, LOL.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Some water contains phosphates which can stunt growth of fish as well as cause algae blooms.Test your tap water for it.


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

DJRansome said:


> you didn't give us Ammonia, Nitrites and Nitrates


Sorry 

I tested Saturday before my water change, and this is 13 days since the last water change,

nitrAte 20ppm
nitrIte 0
ammonia 0
ph 8.2

After the water change nitrAtes were 10ppm

So in general though, how long would it take, say, an acei or yellow lab to reach adult size? Six months, one year, two?


----------



## natalie559 (Dec 6, 2007)

smellsfishy1 said:


> Some water contains phosphates which can stunt growth of fish as well as cause algae blooms.Test your tap water for it.


How do you test your water for this? I have never had an algae bloom before though. . .


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Phosphate tests are on the market.


----------



## smellsfishy1 (May 29, 2008)

Maybe your LFS has a test kit and can test it for you free of charge.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd say smaller fish reach full size faster than larger (so a lab would hit max size before an Acei).

Sexual maturity in one year or less from spitting. Acei close to full size maybe 2 years?


----------

